# Como aislar varios Lm317T de un disipador compartido



## warloofer (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola,

estoy haciéndome un circuitillo para controlar un led RGB de 3W (1W por canal) en ánodo común. 

Ahora mismo tengo 3 Lm317T configurados como fuentes de corriente, a cuyos INPUTS conecto los respectivos cátodos de los led. Hay una resistencia entre el ADJ y OUTPUT de cada Lm317 de 4,8 ohm, por lo que consume unos 280 mA por canal. Cada uno de los integrados está controlado por un transistor NPN BC635, el cual conecta el OUTPUT a masa cuando conduce (a fin de cerrar el circuito e iluminar los led).

Bien, con la fuente de alimentación ajustable que tengo, la tensión mínima (y por consiguiente, óptima) es de 6,6V. No obstante, no tengo ninguna fuente de alimentación "transportable", por lo que usaré un transformador de disco duro que entrega 2A a 12V. 

El problema es que la resistencia térmica entre el encapsulado y el aire no llega para absorver esos (12-6,6)*0,280 = 1,5W adicionales, sumados a los que ya disipaba previamente, que eran unos 0,83W (en total hay una disipación por encapsulado de 2,33W).

Para no complicarme la vida con reguladores step-down que reduzcan los 12V a 7V... he optado por usar un disipador común entre los tres encapsulados TO-220. No obstante me he encontrado con un problema: El encapsulado está conectado a OUTPUT, por lo que al atornillarlos al encapsulado el OUTPUT se queda compartido.

Qué haríais vosotros? Aislaríais los encapsulados del disipador (perdiendo conductividad térmica), cortaríais el disipador en tres trozos, o adaptaríais el circuito para poder trabajar con los tres OUTPUTs compartidos (no se si esto último es posible).

Gracias por ayudar!


----------



## Ferny (Ene 29, 2010)

Puedes utilizar una lámina de aislante de mica y tornillos de plástico para sujetar los integrados al disipador, así no tienes problemas de conductividad ni térmica (el aislante de mica conduce el calor) ni eléctrica (la mica y los tornillos de plástico aislan todo).

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.

Debes usa la *mica aislante* que aisla al regulador y la *arandela aisslante* que aisla el tornillo.

Debes poner la que coresponde al LM317 que puedes ser de TO3 ó TO220.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

Mica, tornillos de plastico o la arandela aislante y GRASA SILICONADA. Ayuda mucho a la disipación térmica y tambien es aislante electrico.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2010)

con la mica perdes conductividad , pero con la grasa siliconada recuperas.

no tenes que olvidar jamas que con un buen lubricante podes lograr cosas fantasticas.


----------



## warloofer (Ene 29, 2010)

Tomo nota. Yo ahora mismo tengo pasta térmica, pero supongo que la grasa siliconada será otra cosa. ¿Alguien sabe el nombre en inglés?.

De todas formas, la conductividad que se pierde con la mica, ya no nunca se puede recuperar completamente, como mucho se puede mejorar la conductividad entre la mica y los laterales, pero no la conductividad de la propia mica. 

¿Soleeis emplearla?

He comprado aislantes de mica para TO-220 en ebay, no ponía nada de su conductividad.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.
Las micas son aislantes por lo tanto su conductividad debe ser nula.
Lo importante en la mica es su resistencia térmica, lo mismo que en el compuesto térmico es la resistencia térmica.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## warloofer (Ene 29, 2010)

Bueno, no concreté, pero me refería a la conductividad térmica (la inversa de la resistencia térmica). Doy por hecho que es un aislante eléctrico, sinó no tendría sentido ponerlo.

¿Es la resistencia térmica de la mica despreciable en los cálculos del disipador?

Gracias anticipadas a todos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

No se si es despreciable, pero es lo más usado, asi que sin duda alguna funciona.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> ¿Es la resistencia térmica de la mica despreciable en los cálculos del disipador?



Depende...
La resistencia térmica de una mica es del orden de 0.35 ºC/W a 0.5 ºC/W. Pero si es despreciable o no, solo lo sabés vos, que conocés los parámetros térmicos del semiconductor que estás usando.


----------



## warloofer (Feb 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Depende...
> La resistencia térmica de una mica es del orden de 0.35 ºC/W a 0.5 ºC/W. Pero si es despreciable o no, solo lo sabés vos, que conocés los parámetros térmicos del semiconductor que estás usando.



Entonces es completamente despreciable, ya que por cada watio sólo va a subir la temperatura menos de medio grado. 

¿La grasa siliconada es lo mismo que la silicona térmica? 
Tengo un botellico de silicona térmica (el típico blanco pringoso). No se si a lo que os referíis con "grasa siliconada" es lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> ¿La grasa siliconada es lo mismo que la silicona térmica?
> Tengo un botellico de silicona térmica (el típico blanco pringoso). No se si a lo que os referíis con "grasa siliconada" es lo mismo.


Silicona térmica (el típico blanco pringoso) = Grasa siliconada
Esa que cuando te manchas los dedos no se te quita.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola.
Si es lo mismo, lo que necesitas es un compuesto térmico, y ese compuesto es a base de silicio (polímero de silicio o silicone en inglés) llamado silicona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## warloofer (Feb 2, 2010)

Bueno; si cuanto más buena es la grasa, más pringa... entonces yo tengo la mejor grasa siliconada del mundo. JEjej.


----------



## shadow_x (Ago 21, 2010)

Saludos; aprovechando el tema de los aislantes quiero preguntarles que puedo usar si no encuentro micas aislantes para mi integrago? quiero montar un l298 a un disipador y los que lo conocen sabran que tiene un forma dedio extraña y pues no he encontrado una mica que le valla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

shadow_x dijo:


> Saludos; aprovechando el tema de los aislantes quiero preguntarles que puedo usar si no encuentro micas aislantes para mi integrago? quiero montar un l298 a un disipador y los que lo conocen sabran que tiene un forma dedio extraña y pues no he encontrado una mica que le valla.


Algunos integrados de potencia no se aíslan, se conectan directo al disipador y este es el que queda aislado del resto del armado.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 22, 2010)

Y el L298 es un Multiwatt15. Se puede recortar una mica de TO3 o una de TO247 con un agujerito extra 

Saludos


----------

